# While Sailchat''s Down



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*While Sailchat''''s Down*

While Sailchat is down you might want to check out www.cruiser.co.za/chat.asp for live chatting on cruising...there will be a moderator with cruising experience there on tuesdays and thursdays 0100 GMT. No no connection to me.


----------

